# Wenn was nicht passt wirds einfach dicht gemacht ?



## M&M2005 (3 September 2008)

> dann lügt oder weiß nicht wovon er spricht siehe Posting von Wembley,
> dem glaub ich mehr als jedem anonymen Gerüchteverbreiter
> 
> der Thread ist ausgelutscht und der Bitte nach Anmeldung oder wenigstens Gastnick
> wurde nicht entsprochen


 
Für mich ist Wembley anonym, die VNBs und TNBs nicht.

Mit einem objektiven Forum ists hier wohl nicht weit. Schade.


----------



## Heiko (3 September 2008)

*AW: Wenn was nicht passt wirds einfach dicht gemacht ?*

Wer ist denn VNB und TNB?

Nein, Wembley ist nicht anonym. Der ist mir bekannt, die meisten anderen nicht.

Und: wir haben schon zu viel bewußtes Störfeuer erleben müssen um darüber noch diskutieren zu müssen.


----------



## M&M2005 (3 September 2008)

*AW: Wenn was nicht passt wirds einfach dicht gemacht ?*

Nun, mir ist er nicht bekannt und deswegen ist er für mich nunmal anonym.

Dachte ich könnte hier mit meinem Wissen um TK-Routing, Billing usw. den Usern helfen, aber so schnell wie hier Threads geschlossen werden, die nicht in das Bild einiger Leute passen, scheint Tips und Fakten nicht erwünscht zu sein.

Selbst der Thread bzgl. Tips was man bei dem Erhalt einer unerwünschten SMS tut, wurde fix geschlossen, sodas er schön schnell im Nirgendwo versackt


----------



## Heiko (3 September 2008)

*AW: Wenn was nicht passt wirds einfach dicht gemacht ?*

Das hat alles mehrere Seiten.

Deine Tipps sind gern willkommen, wenn ein paar Voraussetzungen eingehalten werden:

- keine Rechtsberatung (da kommt man schneller hin als man denkt, gerade bei Tipps)

- nachvollziehbare Informationen

Bie letzterem hilft es schon, wenn man Dich kennt. Das ist nicht der Fall, also mußt Du mit einer gewissen Skepsis rechnen. Wie gesagt: wir hatten schon zu viele Leute hier, die einfach mal aufmischen wollten, als dass wir jeden mit offenen Armen empfangen, der sich hervortut (wobei das neutral gemeint ist).


----------



## M&M2005 (3 September 2008)

*AW: Wenn was nicht passt wirds einfach dicht gemacht ?*



Heiko schrieb:


> Wer ist denn VNB und TNB?


 
TNB = TeilnehmerNetzbetreiber = Telekom, T-Mobile, Arcor, Vodafone und Co.

VNB = Verbinungsnetzbetreiber, also die Firmen, welche die Mehrwertnummern von der BNA erhalten haben und weiter vermieten.


----------



## Heiko (3 September 2008)

*AW: Wenn was nicht passt wirds einfach dicht gemacht ?*

Dachte ich mir schon. Ich nehm die mal in die Acronymliste mit auf.


----------



## technofreak (3 September 2008)

*AW: Wenn was nicht passt wirds einfach dicht gemacht ?*



M&M2005 schrieb:


> Nun, mir ist er nicht bekannt und deswegen ist er für mich nunmal anonym.


Aber nicht für uns. Wir kennen ihn persönlich im Gegensatz zu dir. Wie Heiko schon schrieb
Störfeuer sind  und geläufig und  je kesser  und  fordernder  jemand auftritt, umso größer ist unser Mißtrauen.


----------



## M&M2005 (3 September 2008)

*AW: Wenn was nicht passt wirds einfach dicht gemacht ?*

Sorry wenn ich mom. stinkig bin, aber erkläre mir doch bitte mal warum folgende Threads geschlossen wurden:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...oene/53944-komische-sms-erhalten-was-tun.html

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...ereits-beim-empfang-kosten-verursachen-2.html

Und sag mir bitte nicht, das es an dem "unregistriert" liegt, das würde ich Dir eh nicht abnehmen.

thx
M&M


----------



## M&M2005 (3 September 2008)

*AW: Wenn was nicht passt wirds einfach dicht gemacht ?*



technofreak schrieb:


> Aber nicht für uns. Wir kennen ihn persönlich im Gegensatz zu dir.


 
Was seine Aussagen aber auch nicht per Se unantastbar macht, vor allem da er nur Links liefert und nicht (zumindest nicht offensichtlich) über Hintergrund Infos verfügt.


----------



## Captain Picard (3 September 2008)

*AW: Wenn was nicht passt wirds einfach dicht gemacht ?*

Scheint sich ja gut auszukennen. Ein Interessenvertreter?  Wäre nicht das erste Mal...


----------



## Heiko (3 September 2008)

*AW: Wenn was nicht passt wirds einfach dicht gemacht ?*

Warum die geschlossen wurden, steht jeweils dabei.

Hier im Forum steht ein Ziel über allen anderen: der Erhalt des Forums. Das ist uns in all den Jahren (mittlerweile seit 2001) nur deswegen gelungen, weil wir uns rechtlich so sauber wie nur möglich verhalten und weil wir nachvollziehbare Informationen verbreiten. In einem Forum ist das zwangsläufig nur bedingt möglich, aber nicht nachvollziehbare Informationen werden von uns auch so behandelt.

Es steht Dir frei, Dich (z.B.) mir gegenüber zu identifizieren. Das würde es uns erleichtern, Deine Infos einzuschätzen. Und: gegenüber Informationen anonymer Poster (die sich also hier nicht mal anmelden) herrscht ein gewisses Grundmißtrauen. Ob das gut ist oder nicht sei mal dahingestellt - es ist jedenfalls aus der Erfahrung geboren.


----------



## M&M2005 (3 September 2008)

*AW: Wenn was nicht passt wirds einfach dicht gemacht ?*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Scheint sich ja gut auszukennen. Ein Interessenvertreter? Wäre nicht das erste Mal...


 
Wenn ich ein "interessenvertreter" wäre, würde ich Tips geben was man tut um Ärger zu vermeiden ?

....


:wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Heiko (3 September 2008)

*AW: Wenn was nicht passt wirds einfach dicht gemacht ?*



M&M2005 schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein "interessenvertreter" wäre, würde ich Tips geben was man tut um Ärger zu vermeiden ?
> 
> ....
> 
> ...


Wir tun uns momentan noch etwas schwer, den Wert Deiner Tipps richtig einzuschätzen.


----------



## M&M2005 (3 September 2008)

*AW: Wenn was nicht passt wirds einfach dicht gemacht ?*



Heiko schrieb:


> gegenüber Informationen anonymer Poster (die sich also hier nicht mal anmelden) herrscht ein gewisses Grundmißtrauen. Ob das gut ist oder nicht sei mal dahingestellt - es ist jedenfalls aus der Erfahrung geboren.


 
Dann solltet ihr evtl. darüber nachdenken es unregistrierten Usern unmöglich zu machen, etwas zu posten.


----------



## Heiko (3 September 2008)

*AW: Wenn was nicht passt wirds einfach dicht gemacht ?*

Haben wir auch schon.

Dem steht einiges entgegen. Unter anderem verstehe ich Leute, die sich nicht so gern in Foren anmelden wollen. Weiter wollen wir auch ungeübten Usern den Zugang so frei wie möglich machen. In der Tat führt das immer mal wieder zu Diskussionen, aber grundsätzlich wollen wir hier so frei bleiben wie sinnvoll möglich.


----------



## Captain Picard (3 September 2008)

*AW: Wenn was nicht passt wirds einfach dicht gemacht ?*

Die Tipps sehen nicht unbedingt wie reine  Nächstenliebe aus. Kann genauso gut
  Strategie zur Vermeidung größeren Ärgers für die  Betreiber  dahinter stehen. 

Was ist denn der Auslöser für das plötzliche Engagement?


----------



## M&M2005 (3 September 2008)

*AW: Wenn was nicht passt wirds einfach dicht gemacht ?*



Heiko schrieb:


> Haben wir auch schon.
> 
> Dem steht einiges entgegen. Unter anderem verstehe ich Leute, die sich nicht so gern in Foren anmelden wollen. Weiter wollen wir auch ungeübten Usern den Zugang so frei wie möglich machen. In der Tat führt das immer mal wieder zu Diskussionen, aber grundsätzlich wollen wir hier so frei bleiben wie sinnvoll möglich.


 
In Foren bei denen es um solche Dinge geht (und wenn jemand sich hier zu leichtsinnig registriert könnte imho ein VNB/Inkasso Unternehmen schon rausfinden wer dahinter steckt), kann man imho nicht vorsichtig genug sein mit dem, was man schreibt und was man über sich preis gibt.

Forentechnisch (weiss allerdings nicht ob das mit eurer Foren SW geht), sollte es aber doch möglich sein einen Nick beim posten zu erzwingen ?


----------



## Heiko (3 September 2008)

*AW: Wenn was nicht passt wirds einfach dicht gemacht ?*

Klar wäre das möglich. Auch ein Gast kann einen Nick eintragen wenn er das will. Dieser ist aber nicht gegen Mißbrauch geschützt (wie auch, wenn der User nicht angemeldet ist?).
Insofern stellt sich die Frage nach dem Sinn eines Nick für nicht angemeldete User.


----------



## M&M2005 (3 September 2008)

*AW: Wenn was nicht passt wirds einfach dicht gemacht ?*



Heiko schrieb:


> Insofern stellt sich die Frage nach dem Sinn eines Nick für nicht angemeldete User.


 
Evtl. würden User immer den gleichen Nick (oder zumindest ähnliche) verwenden, wenn sie gezwungen wären einen einzugeben um posten zu können.

Muss aber nicht so sein, manche Leute haben eine unglaubliche Fantasie


----------



## M&M2005 (3 September 2008)

*AW: Wenn was nicht passt wirds einfach dicht gemacht ?*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Die Tipps sehen nicht unbedingt wie reine Nächstenliebe aus.


 
Hm, also arbeite ich bei der dtms / NexNet Konkurrenz ? :-D

Ok, Misstrauen ist immer gut, bis zu nem gewissen Mass zumindest.


----------



## Heiko (3 September 2008)

*AW: Wenn was nicht passt wirds einfach dicht gemacht ?*



M&M2005 schrieb:


> Hm, also arbeite ich bei der dtms / NexNet Konkurrenz ? :-D
> 
> Ok, Misstrauen ist immer gut, bis zu nem gewissen Mass zumindest.


Du scheinst langsam zu verstehen, worum es uns geht.


----------



## technofreak (3 September 2008)

*AW: Wenn was nicht passt wirds einfach dicht gemacht ?*



Heiko schrieb:


> . Auch ein Gast kann einen Nick eintragen wenn er das will. Dieser ist aber nicht gegen Mißbrauch geschützt (wie auch, wenn der User nicht angemeldet ist?).


Es wäre aber höflich gewesen  um die Poster unterscheiden zu können. Wenn das mißbraucht würde, würde es ein Licht auf die Beteiligten werden.


----------



## M&M2005 (3 September 2008)

*AW: Wenn was nicht passt wirds einfach dicht gemacht ?*



Heiko schrieb:


> Du scheinst langsam zu verstehen, worum es uns geht.


 
Wobei ich immernoch der Meinung bin, das manche Leute (für meinen Geschmack, bin halt gutgläubig) es doch etwas übertreiben


----------



## Heiko (3 September 2008)

*AW: Wenn was nicht passt wirds einfach dicht gemacht ?*



M&M2005 schrieb:


> Wobei ich immernoch der Meinung bin, das manche Leute (für meinen Geschmack, bin halt gutgläubig) es doch etwas übertreiben


Das ist - nicht zuletzt - auch eine Frage des Standpunkts.


----------



## Wembley (4 September 2008)

*AW: Wenn was nicht passt wirds einfach dicht gemacht ?*

Zum Thema Geschichtenerzähler

Die RTR (siehe Posting von Aka-Aka) - Geschichtenerzähler.
Die Arbeiterkammer - Geschichtenerzähler
Heise (heise online - 18.10.06 - "Stopp" stoppt SMS-Abos in Österreich) - natürlich auch Geschichtenerzähler


			
				heise.de schrieb:
			
		

> Härtere Maßnahmen gegen den grassierenden Betrug mit so genannten Reverse-Charged-SMS, also Mitteilungen, die die Telefonrechnung des Empfängers belasten, gibt es aber nicht.


Wembley - sowieso. Ach ja, nur zur Information: Ich habe den die Rechnung beeinsprucht und mir wurde der Betrag gutgeschrieben.  Nur so zum Spaß wahrscheinlich. Weil die österreichische Version der T-Mobile halt so lustig ist.


----------



## M&M2005 (4 September 2008)

*AW: Wenn was nicht passt wirds einfach dicht gemacht ?*



Wembley schrieb:


> Heise (heise online - 18.10.06 - "Stopp" stoppt SMS-Abos in Österreich) - natürlich auch Geschichtenerzähler



10/2006.
wir leben im Monat 09/2008.

Das mir VNBs erzählen wie Ihre Emittenten vor gut 2 Jahre XXXX gebaut haben, erwartest Du nicht wirklich, oder ?

Ausserdem habe ich nicht geschrieben das es nie möglich war, nur das mir alle Personen/Institutionen/Firmen die ich bisher angefragt hatte, bestätigen das es (jetzt: 2008, im September) nicht möglich ist.


----------



## M&M2005 (4 September 2008)

*AW: Wenn was nicht passt wirds einfach dicht gemacht ?*

Aber es ist schon extrem auffällig wie alles was nicht in euer Schema passt, als Märchenerzähler oder Lüge abgetan wird. 

Da wird nichts hinterfragt, da wird nicht mal überlegt wo man verlässliche Infos her bekommen könnte, da wird nicht in Erwägung gezogen das der Gesetzgeber irgendwo nen Riegel vorgeschoben haben könnte... was einmal so war, muss immer so bleiben. *kopfschüttel*

Aber was reg ich mich auf. Das ist es dann doch einfach nicht wert.

Schönen Tag noch zusammen.


----------



## bernhard (4 September 2008)

*AW: Wenn was nicht passt wirds einfach dicht gemacht ?*



M&M2005 schrieb:


> Da wird nichts hinterfragt, da wird nicht mal überlegt wo man verlässliche Infos her bekommen könnte, ...


In Bezug auf dieses Forum ist das Gegenteil richtig.

Deshalb genießen Mitglieder wie Wembley ein hohes Ansehen. Er stützt sich auf nachvollziehbare Quellen und muss nicht rumeiern und Aussagen nachträglich relativieren.

Gerüchte und Nachplappereien von Hörensagen zählen hier nichts.


----------



## Captain Picard (4 September 2008)

*AW: Wenn was nicht passt wirds einfach dicht gemacht ?*



M&M2005 schrieb:


> Hm, also arbeite ich bei der dtms / NexNet Konkurrenz ? :-D
> 
> Ok, Misstrauen ist immer gut, bis zu nem gewissen Mass zumindest.


Betrachtet man  die  Postings und Themen,   die mit Weißwaschaktionen bedacht  wurden, läßt das 
eigentlich nur einen Schluss zu, dass es um gezielte Interessenvertretung geht.
 Die  Vermutung geht eindeutig in Richtung DTMS/Rate One. 

Sowas hatten wir hier immer wieder im Laufe der vergangenen sechs Jahre. 
 Dialer  wurden  mit Feuereifer so lange versucht weich  zu spülen, bis sie verboten wurden...  

Lobbyarbeit ist doch immer wieder amüsant zu beobachten.


----------



## bernhard (4 September 2008)

*AW: Wenn was nicht passt wirds einfach dicht gemacht ?*

Dazu dann mal diese Quelle: Presseportal: COMPUTER BILD-Gruppe / computerbild.de - COMPUTERBILD deckt auf: Firmen lassen Internetforen manipulieren


----------



## Wembley (4 September 2008)

*AW: Wenn was nicht passt wirds einfach dicht gemacht ?*



M&M2005 schrieb:


> Da wird nichts hinterfragt, da wird nicht mal überlegt wo man verlässliche Infos her bekommen könnte,


Für deine offensichtliche Ignoranz kann ich nichts. Ich habe dir doch schon vorhin ein paar Links gepostest. Wenn dir die RTR als verlässliche Quelle nicht reicht, was dann?
help.orf.at - NEWS - Kampf gegen betrügerische Mehrwert-SMS


> Da die Zahl der Betrugsversuche mit kostenpflichtigen Mehrwert-SMS rasant zunimmt


Wenn das kein Beweis ist, dass es in Österreich ein offenkundiges Problem ist und war, was dann? Aber Hauptsache, es wird alles in das Reich der Fabeln gesteckt.

Da noch ein Link von der Arbeiterkammer:
AK.PORTAL - Unerbetene SMS


> Unseriöse Handy-Dienste setzen nicht nur auf aufdringliche Werbung, sondern drängen KonsumentInnen oft direkt teure Mehrwert-SMS auf. Die auf dem Handy eingehenden unbestellten SMS werden verrechnet oder in den Nachrichten finden sich Web-Push-Links, die KonsumentInnen unachtsam aktivieren.


Diese Artikel sind übrigens ein paar Monate alt.


----------

